# Smoke Fluid



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

What is the best smoke fluid out there? I bout a O-gauge set for my daughter who is a whopping 1 today and to put around our Christmas tree and it came with Lionel smoke fluid but it doesn't seem to smoke as good as I can remember when I had my older O gauge trains


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I asked my local dealer if any smoke fluid was better than others. He said "no". Don


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.megasteam.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have tried about 5 different smoke fluids in 3 different smoke units. 

I cannot see any significant difference. 

There might be some difference at low voltages or marginal situations. 

I buy what is cheapest, unscented, because I use it up pretty fast. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use what ever is cheaper as there seems to be no big difference in the amount of smoke that is produced. Then again maybe your smoke unit is going south. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good comment RJ, I'm not sure everyone knows that when an Aristo unit, for example, is in it's final "death throes" it will put out a much larger amount of smoke. It might run this way for a while burning up the wick, circuit board, etc. 

I've had people show huge clouds of smoke, shortly before it self destructed. 

So my point is that some of the examples of great smoke may not be from the fluid or the better design of the unit, but just an overheating smoke unit where the internal regulation of fan and/or heating element is shot. 

A properly working USAT or Aristo unit puts out a paltry amount of smoke as compared to an MTH system for example. 

Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Because my steam locomotives consume such vast quantity's of smoke fluid, JT Megasteam custom packages and sells me their product by the gallon..I buy it by the 4 gallon case.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You should probably be aware that some smoke fluid will eat plastic...or it may be that certain manufacturers plastic is susceptible to smoke oil, but there is definitely a difference there. It's definitely worth asking when you buy it. I've always used LGB smoke fluid and never had a problem but not sure about the others....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That sounds great Chuck, can ordinary humans buy it by the gallon too? 

Any problems on plastic? 

Aristo fluid does not eat plastic, but it will really screw up rubber, especially the rubber plugs in the ends of the capacitors on a smoke board... swells up until they rip themselves off the circuit board. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to go with Chuck, http://www.megasteam.com/ we are talking O gauge and a lot o gage like jt's but Lionel does have less smoke without mods but with mods. they can make just as much as mikes, that's how mikes smoke 
came about, he wanted more. try going to o-gauge railroading forum and ask the same ?. jt's has been around for alot of years think it has change hands only once, mom and pops company. Have used it
in some usa locs over 5 years has not touched the paint or plastic


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered some yesterday to try out. Thanks for the info.


----------

